# HATE, HATE this keyboard!



## prostang (Mar 1, 2012)

I hate the keyboard that is on the Nexus 7. I have a Gnex with Carbon 1.8 and the keyboard has other characters you can enter by holding the key for a few seconds. I flashed 4.3 on my Gnex yesterday and it has the same keyboard! Where can I find the apk for the one on the carbon rom? It is the AOSP version.


----------



## Boblank (Jun 7, 2011)

prostang said:


> I hate the keyboard that is on the Nexus 7. I have a Gnex with Carbon 1.8 and the keyboard has other characters you can enter by holding the key for a few seconds. I flashed 4.3 on my Gnex yesterday and it has the same keyboard! Where can I find the apk for the one on the carbon rom? It is the AOSP version.


You could always pull the latinIME.apk from the carbon ROM zip and replace it with your existing latimIME.apk in system/app/

Edit: just tried that on cm10.2 and did not have any swype functionality working. Any ideas why?


----------



## prostang (Mar 1, 2012)

I tried it as well and did not get the swype. I pulled the apk from my phone (Gnex) and I use it all the time. When I moved up to 4.3 on my phone, it did not work either. Must be something in 4.3 they removed?


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

It's just the way the Android keyboard is on tablets. Have you checked the 2013 N7 Apps section on XDA for a keyboard?


----------



## Migamix (Oct 9, 2011)

I keep going back to smart keyboard pro on all of my devices, there are so many keyboard apps out there. try them.. if you don't like one, try another.. its why I like android over apple. choice to use what I want.
yes, the stock also keyboard is not the best, but it does the job of needed.

(flo32)-TapTalk2)


----------



## prostang (Mar 1, 2012)

housry23 said:


> It's just the way the Android keyboard is on tablets. Have you checked the 2013 N7 Apps section on XDA for a keyboard?


I will give it a shot. Thanks.


----------



## Boblank (Jun 7, 2011)

prostang said:


> I will give it a shot. Thanks.


I haven't spent much time, but still have not found one that works. Any luck?


----------



## prostang (Mar 1, 2012)

Nope. I flashed the Carbon Alpha ROM and had too many issues. The keyboard was love tho. Have to wait until they come up with a Beta.


----------



## mtiberio (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm happy with the hackers keyboard as a virtual keyboard. I just ordered one of those snap-on aluminum half-shell case/stands with integrated BT keyboard from hong kong. Be interesting to see if it is worth a darn...


----------



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

mtiberio said:


> I'm happy with the hackers keyboard as a virtual keyboard. I just ordered one of those snap-on aluminum half-shell case/stands with integrated BT keyboard from hong kong. Be interesting to see if it is worth a darn...


Which one?


----------



## mtiberio (Oct 10, 2012)

generic no-name chinese. probably the same unit you see all over the place...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/370934931420

looks similar but not identical to:

http://www.amazon.com/Aluminum-Wireless-Bluetooth-Keyboard-Generation/dp/B00EYWWVXY


----------



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

Well be sure to let us know if it is worth a darn!



mtiberio said:


> generic no-name chinese. probably the same unit you see all over the place...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/370934931420
> 
> ...


----------



## mtiberio (Oct 10, 2012)

My $21 ebay keyboard case finally arrived via snail mail from china. I'm typing this message on it. Chicklet keys click a bit, they all work, with shift, ctrl and function key overloading. Cursor control, alt key, fwd and back tab. No esc, will have to look up ctrl key sequence for it (vi). Pairing was a snap. Even appears to charge from the Nexus with an OTG cable...


----------



## mtiberio (Oct 10, 2012)

found escape, func key + ctrl key + L = ctrl [

too bad I have a Poetic case. This little bugger acts as a screen side clip on case...


----------



## minger (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm assuming you're on KK. I use this GAPPS without issues. Its the one listed out with Harmony ROM and works with ART and includes the keyboard I think (or AOKP bundles the keyboard on its own)

http://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=23269279319195955


----------

